# My EA Aquascaper has just arrived.. :D



## Matt1994 (12 May 2020)

Hi everyone,
hope everyone is well and ok during this horrible time!!
 I am new to this group, My name is Matt and
i am 25 years old and my hobby is fish keeping/aquascaping...
I had what i classed as high tech tank approximatley 5 years ago, it was the Jewel Rio 180, the T5 model.
this to me was my first high tech aquarium, i dosed an all in one fertiliser and i used co2 Injection. I then shut this down after around 18 months due to not having the time to maintain it (was working away from home, basically no spare time to make it the best it could be. I have in the last year moved on in my career and now work around 30 minutes from home and now have time to for-fill my true hobby again.
(this is my new tank, ordered before the lockdown arose and has just arrived today) long wait, but worth it..
My new tank is the Ea Aquascaper 600 (Ultra Japanese pear cabinet)

the photos i will attatch are around 5 minutes after the delivery was made and was simply unboxed to check for any damage...
the tank is now (just) positioned in what i hope is its forever home!

My plans for this tank (following months, maybe longer depending on global situation, no rush for me)

To have a high tech tank, Using a Twinstar 600sa light
Between Tropica or ADA Amazonia substrate
To run injected co2
To dose individual ferts, micro and macro
And not 100% sure on plants, hardscape etc....
i am wanting a mixture of rocks and wood, want as natural look as possible...

i hope this makes sense to everyone and that you will follow my journey, over the following months (or as long as needed)

This is my first post, so i hope A) ive done it ok and B)hope its welcome and just looking for any advice, ideas, inspiration and just to chat about my hobby with others...


----------



## alto (12 May 2020)

Fantastic beginning 

- especially the cabinet as I’ve been wanting to see that colour

You can mix Amazonia (bottom layer) and Tropica (top Powder layer), if you want to rescape multiple time with the same soil, I’d suggest Tropica as it muds less than the ADA soil
Filipe Oliveira demonstrates reusing soils and re-loading substrate nutrients in this video


If you want a single long term scape, then I’d boost nutrients in the bottom (ADA supplements or Tropica Nutrition capsule or some combination re Jurijs mit JS)


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 May 2020)

Hi Matt and welcome to ukaps what a beautiful tank and stand cant wait to see what you have planned for it


----------



## Matt1994 (12 May 2020)

Hi, alto and jayefc1    !!
Thankyou for the welcome, 
it was out of stock when i ordered it but finally the wait is over, i personally love it!
i have so much planned for this tank and have seen many ideas but just really want to put my own twist on it, been out of fish keeping for a few years and just want something wow..!
Alto, thanks for the video will have a look at that now, i am more than tempted by the tropica that would be my first choice, but just want to get it right, i plan on running an oase biomaster thermo 250 on the tank, 
and running injected co2
its more of a timed proccess for me as i just want to get in from work and just have that "wow" everytime i look at it, if you know what i mean!
i plan on keeping (once setup, however long it takes) galaxy rasboras as the main feature.

The tank on the other hand, the quality seems outstanding, its my first ever true aquascping tank and it just looks great, even empty.
I am going to sit the twinstar unit on it tomorrow and get a feel for it. (will upload some more photos at some point tomorrow)

it is going to be a fairly long process
and i will keep everyone updated, again longer due to the current situation, but thanks for the warm welcome and if you have some time over the upcoming months keep an eye on this post!

Thanks
Matt


----------



## alto (12 May 2020)

Unless you’ve already bought the filter, I’d go with the Oase 350 - especially if you later want to run anything inline - but swap out the 200w heater for a 150


----------



## Deano3 (12 May 2020)

Hi matt great choice of tank and light i think maybe the oase 350 would be better i have the 250 on a 45p and flow isnt the most powerful so i would up it to the 350 personally.

Looking forward to following this one and some more update pics.

Welclme to the forum plenty of help on here mate. 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (12 May 2020)

alto said:


> Unless you’ve already bought the filter, I’d go with the Oase 350 - especially if you later want to run anything inline - but swap out the 200w heater for a 150


I have just said exactly the same as your message wasnt on when i started mine totally agree .

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 May 2020)

The twinstar 600 sa is a nice light
I do agree with alto and dean the 350 is a better filter for the 600 I have the 250 on a 45p and a 350 on a 60p you can see the difference you want to get a decent flow around the tank from the start if you havnt already brought the 250 I'd defo reconsider mate I also.prefer the tropica soil less leaching to start with than the ADA and the tropica capsule are good but if you want to add nutrient tads the neo ones are extremely good


----------



## sparkyweasel (12 May 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Matt1994 (13 May 2020)

Hi Deano3  and sparkyweasel !!


Thanks to for the welcome guys.
and again thanks to, Alto and Jayefc1 for your comments and suggestions so far.

No i haven't ordered the filter yet so happy to take your advice mate, other than the slightly less flow, how do you find the filter mate? is it as good as the reviews say? my main draw to that filter was firstly the inbuilt heater into the system but also the pre-filter, (not that i skimp on any tank maintenance or have any plans to once tank is set up, i love the maintenance side as much as sitting back and viewing the tank.. lol..

So will definitely if i do ahead on ordering the Oase filter will go with the 350.. unless you guys have any better suggestions, which also house a heater..?


i mostly went for the 600sa due to the colour spectrum and wanting to keep red plants too (something about pearling red plants and just the contrast against the green) this was purchased the same time as the tank but arrived after a couple of days tank only came yesterday so havent even unboxed the light yet its been sat in a safe place, this afternoons task is to sit it on and get more of a feel for it.. (will uplodad some pics, i also ordered the twinstar function controller but that is yet to arrive...

i have decided on the larger sized tropica substrate 2-3mm (i believe it is)
as will think personally this will add more depth to my scape... (Also hopefully making the plants less likely to float, or so ive read)
i am so excited myself to see this progress over the coming months..
what a lovely group this is ..
thank you all for your kind comments and warm welcome, 

so yes if you guys have any other suggestions on filter , either better, the same the pros+cons of it compared to the Oase, if not i will go with the Oase but go for the 350


and not using the filter before to swap over heater to a smaller one, would this just be a case of purchase an Oase Smaller Watt heater? or is it an option on adding a preferred make of heater,
thanks again all!!!!

Cant wait to keep you lot posted and updated with the progress, will upload some photos of the light on the tank later, 

Thanks Matt


----------



## hypnogogia (13 May 2020)

@Matt1994 welcome!  It looks like you will have the tank in your bedroom.  The Oase is a great filter for the reasons you state. I’m running a 600 Thermo and love it for the heating and pre-filter.  It’s quiet, but not the quietest.  I know they are more expensive, but if you want a really quiet filter for in the bedroom, Giu. Ichthyology want to consider an Eheim.

I look forward to seeing how it develops.


----------



## Sammy Islam (13 May 2020)

Random tip...... Put/stick a little bit of foam or something at the bottom of the circular cut out on the cabinet, on the side your filter pipes will be. Reduces any extra noises caused by the tubing resting on the cabinet cutouts resulting in vibrating or droning noise.


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 May 2020)

Just my opinion I think there great filters for the price the pre filter and heater are brilliant little extras as long as you clean the pre filter weekly stop almost every thing getting in to the main body and you only have to clean them once every 3 months and then it's not dirty you could leave it double that I'd order the 45psi pre filter sponges the not as fine as the 60 and do allow for better flow but it's not a issue either way 
As for the substrate if I was you I'd order a bag of the soil and a bag of the powder to top of the soil the finer grains help with smaller rooting plants if your having any ie MC or HC and I think it gives a cleaner finish you would need 2 bags for the 600 in any case 
The 600 sa is that the adjustable twinstar if so looks really nice hung above the tank


----------



## Matt1994 (13 May 2020)

Hi everyone got the light on the tank will upload some photos now, bed is not staying next to the tank, part way through moving it around ha (so dont worry) i think i am set on the Oase 350 filter, and oh thanks Jayefc1 for that help on the pre filter!! 

And 2x 9L? 
never used tropica soil before mind, is the smaller grain not more likely to float, (i know a bit will but just unsure?)

i am tempted by a MC carpet but still not 100% certain yet, i want something different...


here are the pics of the light sitting on the tank, as i say bed is moving so dont worry about that (large bedroom advantages..)

And yes the 600sa as far as i am aware the only difference is the adjustable legs


let me know what you think?
i think it looks great, seems very good quality and very very bright!


----------



## Matt1994 (13 May 2020)

photo 1 - light just sat on the tank -


----------



## Matt1994 (13 May 2020)

The light on -


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 May 2020)

They are bright mate I'd start it off at 60% then build it up slowly at 5% every couple of weeks mine on my 60p is still only at 90% and its 12 weeks in now


----------



## Matt1994 (13 May 2020)

they are really bright!!
hopefully controller turns up soon and i can have a play around with that


Lovely tank mate!!
is that the twinstar nano? if so how do you rate them, heard mixed things mostly about them adding a lot more oxygen to the tank..?

what filter are you running ?


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 May 2020)

It is mate I have them.in all my tanks even if it helps to oxygenate the water a little dont know if it does anything but anything that can help is worth a go 
The oase 350 on that tank that's the ADA 60P


----------



## alto (13 May 2020)

Matt1994 said:


> never used tropica soil before mind, is the smaller grain not more likely to float, (i know a bit will but just unsure?)


The reverse actually - the Powder with its finer more uniform size is “easier” to plant in, and better  “holds” small plants such as 1-2-Grow HC etc (fewer plants will float up after initial planting) 
I prefer spray dampened soil for planting and have very few (if any) floating soil particles 
If the Aquarium Soil has dried out somewhat, it’s more likely to “float”, just mist heavily and soil will absorb water again (while still remaining basically dry, allow several hours for process if Soil has sat for some weeks, eg, if you create hardscape then wait before planting) 
If Soil appears a lighter brown out of bags, it’s just drier and will be slightly more floaty 

The Soil usually becomes more water saturated after a few weeks submersed


----------



## alto (13 May 2020)

Matt1994 said:


> the twinstar nano?



On a budget, this is easily replaced by attention to maintenance 

In a recent Live Chat, George Farmer admitted that while he rinsed the prefilter on his EA1200 at least weekly, he had still not opened the body of the Oase 600 ... in 3 years


----------



## Matt1994 (13 May 2020)

Jayefc1 every little certainly does help, and water looks lovely and clear, any aditional flow added at all? thanks again mate for all your help!? 

Alto- ah really thats good to know..
i have planted dry before but that sounds like a good idea, and yes i will more than likely have the hardscape sat there for a little bit before planting just finalising things when i get to that point.   so excited ha!!

would you reccomend a mix of the soil then as you said earlier the larger and smaller ? 1 of each?
or would it be an idea to just go for the smaller . do you think this would add more depth to the scape?

Thanks Matt


----------



## alto (13 May 2020)

I like to rescape my tanks, so after using “layered substrates” a few times, changed over to just one substrate ... as I have smaller tanks, I went with Tropica Powder 

If you do choose the larger Tropica Soil with a “topping” of Powder, this can easily be reused as if it were the larger Soil, just “top” again with Powder when rescaping 

If you decide on  a steeply banked substrate, then I would use more of the larger grain size as it will remain more aerated (the less uniform and larger particles pack less densely)

Depending on brand/location, price between Powder and non-powder Aquarium Soil may be slight or substantial


----------



## oscar (14 May 2020)

Welcome Matt, its a great site with lots of helpful advice/knowledge.

I have the same tank, ultra copper gloss cabinet....and love it. 

I will be following your aquascape journey


----------



## Deano3 (14 May 2020)

Hi again matt sorry been working but yes as stated the oase filters are great i have had no problems at all ,so easy to clean pipe work by just taking out of filter without actually removing the pipes but just by turning the nob and the inlet and outlet come out together and prefilter is amazingly easy and build in heater is great aswel.

Touch wood but amazing.

Also same as jay upgraded the foam sponges in the prefilter for the more course ones (red 30ppi)as the blue ones (45ppi) supplied are more fine as block and restricted flow a bit so found red ones better but not required just better for me.

Should be great setup.
Dean


Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 May 2020)

alto said:


> In a recent Live Chat, George Farmer admitted that while he rinsed the prefilter on his EA1200 at least weekly, he had still not opened the body of the Oase 600 ... in 3 years


I saw that and still cant actually belive it but I'm not disputing it is possible as he only every uses the 45psi sponges but 3 years is a long time


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 May 2020)

Matt1994 said:


> any aditional flow added at all? thanks again mate for all your help!?


None at all mate I dont think you need it for these tanks with the 350 as long as you have the glass surface skimmer alls good


----------



## alto (14 May 2020)

Jayefc1 said:


> I saw that and still cant actually belive it but I'm not disputing it is possible as he only every uses the 45psi sponges but 3 years is a long time


Well I must admit to opening my Eheims only every 3-6 or 6-12 months - and that’s with no prefilter 
(Yes I often wait for flow to slow ... ALOT )


----------



## Matt1994 (15 May 2020)

Hi everyone,
Thanks Oscar for the comment, just seen your Aquascaping journey ! looks great mate
(i am excited myself to get this journey on the go and keep everyone updated with my progress)


Deano3- i have seen so many positive reviews on the filters but have just read the thread on here about them and seen so many negatives about flow not been great etc (a lot of people having surges of air come through there lilly pipes etc)-still hasn't put me off totally, but  im glad to hear your experience has been good! (would and willbe using the ea lilly pipes with the inbuilt skimmer)-which brand do you use?


Jayefc1- thats good to know, thanks i would hope the 350 alone was sufficient but i suppose if and when its set up i got a dead spot in the tank i could always introduce one, looking at a carpet of Monte Carlo at the minute..


Alto- iv'e never used ehiem myself heard the quality isn't what it used to be, but guess everything is going that way now more money and less well built...
the only other filter i would consider as to the Oase 350 is the EhiemProffesional 4+ but that would mean an inline heater i guess... still a lot of time to decide but i just don't know what is going to be better iv'e had fluval's in the past and JBL cristalprofi but never anything else the main thing that drew me to the Oase was the heater in the filter housing. and of course George Farmers words about them.. but after reading the thread on the Oase im just unsure i just want a reliable filter with a good turnover looking to spend around £200 mark but am interested in any other options anyone has budget could wiggle slightly..


Thanks again everyone
Matt


----------



## JeffK (15 May 2020)

Have you considered going temperate?

Still got lots of choices.


----------



## hypnogogia (15 May 2020)

Matt1994 said:


> Alto- iv'e never used ehiem myself heard the quality isn't what it used to be, but guess everything is going that way now more money and less well built...
> the only other filter i would consider as to the Oase 350 is the EhiemProffesional 4+ but that would mean an inline heater i guess... still a lot of time to decide but i just don't know what is going to be better iv'e had fluval's in the past and JBL cristalprofi but never anything else the main thing that drew me to the Oase was the heater in the filter housing. and of course George Farmers words about them.. but after reading the thread on the Oase im just unsure i just want a reliable filter with a good turnover looking to spend around £200 mark but am interested in any other options anyone has budget could wiggle slightly..
> 
> 
> ...



You can get an Eheim with inbuilt heater, both Pro 3 and Pro 4+, but they are definitely over your £200 budget.  I have the Oase 600T on a 260 ltr tank.  I'm happy with the flow as far as filtration goes, but I've had to put in one 900L/h flow pump, and about to add another.  Personally, I prefer flow with low velocity, hence my choice of two smaller pumps rather than one single big one.


----------



## Matt1994 (15 May 2020)

hypnogogia- thanks for your reply
aright that's something to look into then i guess, how have you personally found your own Oase (obviously yours is the bigger model- but your tank is over double the amount of litre mine is)

i just want a good quality filter with minimal issues, will regularly clean it in tank water, but just want minimal if no problems!
is your tank heavily planted?

Thanks again for the comment


----------



## Sacha (15 May 2020)

If anyone is interested, I'm selling a brand new Eheim Pro 4+ (bought in error): https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...ter-boxed-and-unopened-bought-in-error.60941/


----------



## hypnogogia (15 May 2020)

@Matt1994 I’m really happy with my filter. The best part is the pre filter which I clean once per week and that keeps actual filter maintenance to a minimum  With the 30ppi (orange) filters it takes out a lot of muck. I also read those reviews that you have but haven’t experienced any air in filter or burping. I can’t compare flow with other filters as I went from an internal Juwel filter to this. With filter and power head combined I reckon I have 7.5X flow.

I was heavily planted, but removed a lot last week as a got bored of all the vallis I had. Have replanted with some new stock, but that will take a while to grow and give me the density that I had before.


----------



## oscar (15 May 2020)

Hi Matt,
I was going to go for the Oase as the pros are the heater concealed in cabinet/ and as the guys are saying pre filter easy to change.

I personally  went for the fluval 307, it’s well over x 10 turn over for the 100litre tank. Part of that decision was based on ive always had fluval with no issues, great build quality/reliability..... so punted again for that. My thinking/ personal view is once background plants grow in you will not see heater.

Just  my thoughts


Oscar.


----------



## Siege (15 May 2020)

I’d go for either the 350t eheim or oase 300 biomaster T.

The issues with oase relate to the the 1st generation 600 model. They are now on the 2nd generation now that solved all the issues.

the other models had no issues.

price wise the oase is a brilliant buy. Just need to get some decent media for about £30. That’s assuming you do want to change the sponges.

Fluval - excellent pumps, horrible plastic in my experience. Saying that I’ve only use the G series.


----------



## alto (15 May 2020)

While there is that thread with Oase filter issues, I suspect that many more Oase filters are sold without issue - it is much simpler if you buy through a reputable shop with good customer service (when buying any filter or expensive light unit etc)


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Jun 2020)

Any updates on your tank mate


----------



## Matt1994 (30 Sep 2020)

Hi All

After a long time and what with the housemove delayed due to covid and money being a little tight with furlough we have some slight progress.
Tank now In its forever home 
We have the hardscape sat in steel lilly pipes and in the cabinet a biomaster thermo 350.


Hardscape is manzanita wood and seriyu stone


Next is the the co2 kit 
Substrate then its time to plant hoping to plant mid December as thats the soonest I can get some time off at work 


Couple of questions...
How long could I leave the soil dry in the tank if I'm planning to plant mid December?
And whats the best way of attaching the wood to the rock.?


Thanks everyone and sorry its been a while hope everyone and there aquascapes (fish and shrimp included) are all doing well 
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Matt1994 (30 Sep 2020)

Hardscape


----------



## Matt1994 (30 Sep 2020)

Tank in place (paper, bubble wrap and Bath towel) because i don't want any scratches


----------



## Matt1994 (30 Sep 2020)




----------



## Matt1994 (30 Sep 2020)

The filter in place


----------



## Matt1994 (30 Sep 2020)

Lilly pipes


----------



## alto (30 Sep 2020)

Matt1994 said:


> How long could I leave the soil dry in the tank if I'm planning to plant mid December?
> And whats the best way of attaching the wood to the rock.?


While you can leave soil to dry out, it’s not exactly recommended- you will have more “dust fines” and possibly some nutrient effects (especially with higher nutrient soils such as ADA Amazonia ... I’m thinking along the lines of higher ammonia etc release from the soil that has transitioned from Damp (manufacturer’s preferred storage) to Dry (or Very Dry) to Flooded 

Note if soil does dry out, I recommend spraying to dampen it before planting/flooding - do this by spraying quite heavily, then allow soil to “equilibrate” damp overnight, check soil consistency 
If you rush this process you’ll end up with the shallow substrate area flooded and the deeper substrate areas still mostly dry - this isn’t disaster by any means but I prefer my tank to be virtually clear after flooding
(It’s annoying if dust fines settle out young plants - especially tissue culture - in the days after tank is flooded)

For attaching wood to stone, I’d suggest Filipe Oliveira method


----------



## adavin (1 Oct 2020)

Matt1994 said:


> Lilly pipes


Hi do you find these I was thinking of getting some for my new setup


----------



## Matt1994 (1 Oct 2020)

Thanks alto!!!! 
I was wondering about if there would be any nutrients defects if I let it sit around for a month or two dry in the tank.  Think ill for sure now get the soil the day before planting dampen it and leave overnight and plant the following day ! I would much rather a clear tank once flooded ! Thankyou for your reply . I'll have a look at that video now thanks mate !!!!


Adavin the tank isn't set up yet im in the long process I saw them in action in store and they seemed great But once tank is up and running I will let you know if you havent already bought some. Hope this is helpful 

Thanks everyone for the likes comments and reply after such a long break from the thread im getting more and more excited as I get closer to the finished product


----------



## alto (1 Oct 2020)

Matt1994 said:


> Think ill for sure now get the soil the day before planting dampen it and leave overnight and plant the following day !


The soil will remain damp enough inside the storage/purchase bags, so buy those whenever it suits and store flat in a cool area without direct sunlight (dim corner, inside aquarium cabinet etc)

Once you place soil in the tank, it’s usually fine for a week or so - if it seems dry (and sometimes it is dryer coming out of the bags than other shipments, eg, Tropica AS that appears moderate brown rather than very dark brown (obviously both shades will appear lighter under aquarium lighting)) - just mist/spray

I prefer to plant in quite damp soil (but no visible water), as I rinse my plants thoroughly to remove gel/rock wool etc, then maintain quite damp while planting  - if soil is too dry, I end up with loads  sticking to my damp tweezers/plants 
(and I have a hang on Lee’s Specimen Container half filled so I can rinse tweezers as needed) 
As I plant and spray, water will usually begin to collect where substrate is shallower (and already planted)

If you need to stop at some unexpected point, just drape planted areas with cling film (you’ve likely seen the cling film wrapped moss branches in videos) or seal tank as if for a dry start - although some plants are less keen on dry start methodology, most plants will be just fine in the short term (while you sleep  ... or have some refreshment while debating the aquascape)



Matt1994 said:


> would much rather a clear tank once flooded !


If the tank does cloud, just do some running water changes to return tank to clarity
(or 2-3 x 90% water changes if you’re not set up for “running” water changes)


----------



## alto (2 Oct 2020)

If you’re planning a sand area, note the triangular shape of the “beach” in Filipe Oliveira’s scape (vs the squared off L shape more often seen)

He’s done several of these style scapes in (recent) various workshops, so worth looking through his videos and FB photos 



Balbi Vaquero also does great “beaches” (but has less organized media to follow, I’ve seen other video shorts for this tank)


----------



## Matt1994 (3 Oct 2020)

Thanks alto that is some seriously good advice! 

I am getting excited now ! And oh thats good about the soil ill grab what I need when next at a store and put it under the cabinet its on an outside wall and no radiator near it so should keep it cool too! 

As for the sand area I really cant decide i originally wanted a hair grass carpet but then contemplating a mc carpet but the sand foreground keeps crossing my mind whats everyone's opinions 

Many thanks again alto 
And not set up for running water cba ges yet but are more than happy to do them to get rid of any cloudiness
I really enjoy the water changes 😀


----------



## alto (3 Oct 2020)

Matt1994 said:


> sand foreground keeps crossing my mind


If you watch the ADA scapers videos (Green Aqua and AquaFlora (I think most are on Filipe Oliveira’s YT channel)) you’ll often see them put soil everywhere, then a layer of sand overtop to highlight paths or light/shadow 
 (note the sand is placed on top of a layer of Powder AS -  with the larger size AS, much more sand will migrate down, mixing into the AS)

If you follow this process, allow plants to establish before adding substrate moving fish/larger shrimp (Amano females - juvenile males will grow much slower and remain small)

Equally you can begin with soil, then syphon some out and replace with sand later;  or vice versa 


You can also choose to add some Tropica Growth Substrate (much thinner layer needed to lots of nutrients BUT this also needs a good substrate layer to isolate from the water column - and it can cloud a LOT if disturbed ... watch Tropica’s videos on this if you decide to use it), you could also add a small amount of Tropica GS plus Tropica AS Powder, then sand topper 


Filipe Oliveira feels very strongly that the front etc edges of the sand area should be very shallow


----------



## Matt1994 (4 Oct 2020)

Hi alto !!! Thanks for all that help 

How is your tank doing? 

I have been looking into a few things today on my day of whilst reading pfuk mag ! 


I have had a look online and I think I have narrowed it down 
I have decided I dont want a full sand foreground and am torn between either a  carpet of mc or hair grass 
(Really cant make my mind up) 
Will be running pressuied co2 (reg should be arriving in the next couple of weeks) 

Or the second picture (both of Google) 
Sure both are george farmer scapes !

The second has the slight sand area but more of a highlight but looking at my hardscape I am thinking the first pic might suit my hardscape better 

Decided on tropica soil (going for 9L of the as then 9L of the soil powder on top (probably won't use the full bag but think ill need more than the smaller 3L bags after calculating area . Wanting around 8-9cm at the back 


Any help of anyone would be great 
Again not wanting to copy these scapes in any way want something unique but just see my hardscape been more suited to a full carpet 



Thanks again 
Matt


----------



## Matt1994 (4 Oct 2020)

Thinking my hardscape will suit more this kind of layout and a fill carpet 

Of either mc or hair grass 

Possibly dwarf hair grass


----------



## Matt1994 (4 Oct 2020)

But from my viewing angle we're i will mostly view the tank (the front left side) 


I think this would be a great viewing point .....



Hmmm decisions


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2020)

Matt1994 said:


> But from my viewing angle we're i will mostly view the tank (the front left side)
> 
> 
> I think this would be a great viewing point .....
> ...



Setup videos


----------



## Matt1994 (5 Oct 2020)

Arghhh I really cant decide i am sort of really leaning towards the sand in the front left as this is where I will view from majority of the time....





Quick question 
Got some h series stainless steel lilly pipes with skimmer 

There 12mm as I the 16mm ones I got went down the side of the tank and a fair bit mode and also obstructed the hardscape being longer and deeper into the tank 

Tonight I have connected them  all up (dry) used 16mm hose from biomaster 350 to around 20mm before lilly pipes put the 16/12 reducers on and then there is about 5-10mm tops excluding the overlap onto the stainless lily pipes 
(Will be adding some jubilee clips for added security) 




Is this really going to effect me flow badly.... Will be changing the pre filter to the coarser ones running 2 sponges 2 trays of matrix and filter floss top tray with purigen


----------



## alto (6 Oct 2020)

Matt1994 said:


> i am sort of really leaning towards the sand in the front left as this is where I will view from majority of the time....


Then do it!

If you decide to extend carpet or plant into the area, later, that’s easily done even with livestock in tank

I’d suggest adding sand last though - FO did some workshops where he recommended completing the planting etc first, so then it’s easy to remove stray soil before adding the final sand finishes
(though if your batch of soil happens to be even slightly magnetic, that should also ease clean up - I’ve not observed this)

Of course it’s much more satisfying and rewarding to have the hardscape “complete” before making final plant decisions (obviously FO is very experienced at seeing the finished scape despite missing pieces)

If you look at the Oase Highline 175 black lava scape on Filipe Oliveira FB page (YouTube video coming) you can see how the sand overlaps the soil - this is from the weekend workshops done at
*De Wase Aquarium & Vijverwinkel, Belgium*


----------



## Matt1994 (20 Oct 2020)

Update



How's everyone doing? Hope everyone's tanks are doing good? Would be nice to see your scapes 


Update 
Some more things purchased ... getting closer to the final stage....

Ada power sand advanced x2
Ada amazonia version 2 2x9L
Strideways co2 reg
Co2 art clear tubing
Twinstar Medium co2 diffuser 
Co2 glass u bend M 
Seachem drop checker (smaller than co2 art
Ada check valve 
Two tubs matrix 
Hang on glass thermometer

(Gone way over my budget 😂 but sod it)




All thats  needed now .
Tweezers
Co2 bottle 
Scissors 
Plants 
Seachem prime and stability 
Purigen 


Then plant!!!!!! 😀


----------



## Matt1994 (23 Oct 2020)

Hi everyone matt here 
update... 
Whats everyone opinion honest please ! First aquascape first layout


----------



## Ady34 (5 Nov 2020)

Matt1994 said:


> Hi everyone matt here
> update...
> Whats everyone opinion honest please ! First aquascape first layout


Hi,
I like it. 
Good height and interest with the manzanita, nice rocks, plenty of space for planting. Great potential, look forward to following this one


----------



## Matt1994 (6 Nov 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Hi,
> I like it.
> Good height and interest with the manzanita, nice rocks, plenty of space for planting. Great potential, look forward to following this one





Hi ady 😀 thankyou for your comment here it is now all fixed 


What do you think ? 


Here is the scape wood is now fixed to the rear right (large rock) and the other rocks are just places I'm really happy with this now as feel it looks like the wood is coming through the stone and the bit of manzanita overlaps the stone at the rear also got my co2 bottle last weekend and an ada hang on thermometer (thought id treat myself) 🤣 whats everyone's think ? Still room to plant in-between the Stone and for the carpet at the front (Will attach some pics now) thanks all 
Matt


----------



## Matt1994 (6 Nov 2020)

Here are some of the other bits I have to ready for when I set up 

Twinstar neo diffuser M
Seachem matrix 
Seachem drop checker (smaller than co2 art)
Ista top mount co2 bottle 2L
Strideways Pro co2 reg 
Co2 art tubing 
Ada hang on thermometer 8mm width
Ada check valve 

So all I need now is ...
Prime 
Stability 
Plants
Scissors 
Tweezers 
Ferts
Purigen .

Nearly there seems like its taken forever.. cannot wait to plant it now ! 😀😀😀


Thanks
Matt


----------



## Ady34 (7 Nov 2020)

Love the scape.
I’d maybe utilise epiphyte plants on the rocks and around the wood bases and utilise the soil areas surrounding for the substrate rooted plants. If you use a carpet plant it will creep into any useable gaps.
Cheerio,


----------



## Deano3 (7 Nov 2020)

I also think the scape looks great i did the same with adding wood stuck right up to add some height, lookimg forward to this one and some great gear you have

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt1994 (7 Nov 2020)

Ady34 said:


> Love the scape.
> I’d maybe utilise epiphyte plants on the rocks and around the wood bases and utilise the soil areas surrounding for the substrate rooted plants. If you use a carpet plant it will creep into any useable gaps.
> Cheerio,




Thanks ady I have a plant list together or not complete but what I am.thinkig of can I post it in here ? Hoping for some help on whether people think the plants will go together and how many pots and 1 2 grow pots j will need to heavily plant 

Thanks matt


----------



## Matt1994 (7 Nov 2020)

Deano3 said:


> I also think the scape looks great i did the same with adding wood stuck right up to add some height, lookimg forward to this one and some great gear you have
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk




Thankyou Dean! Took me  while till I was happy with it tbh ! I am happy with it now though no where near top level like some guys on here but im happy for my first proper aquascape I cannot wait to get it planted 

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Matt1994 (7 Nov 2020)

Heres plants i like and want some at least in my tank 
I'll post a copy of what I have listed down and hopefully can have some advice if people think it will work etc (more experience than me) 


Cannot wait to plant this thing I feel its going to good look pretty good😀
(For a newbie anyway) haha


----------



## Matt1994 (30 Dec 2020)

HI ALL!!
hope everyone is ok and have had a good Christmas 

The tank well, was delayed from mid December due to been out of work and little spare funds but now the next bit...

Its planted... 😄😄😄


After collecting the plants from horizon aquatics and spending late afternoon till gone 6 planting filling and setting up all equipment it is done 

I am so so happy with it and will get some photos of it tomorrow (lights have just gone off , and its still very sightly cloudy) 

I hope everyone likes it as much as I do when I get some pictures tomorrow

For my first proper high end setup I am very proud of myself . Obvious wont be up the level of some people on here...
😃



Already looking forward to firstly my wager change tomorrow and seeing it all grow in over the coming months


(Sorry this thread probably seems to have gone on forever)

But at last can now have progress of the aquascape !!!!

Thanks everyone 
Matt


----------



## Matt1994 (31 Dec 2020)

Hi everyone 


Post water change .
Day 1.

Adding stability daily , prime every water change and dosing tropica specialised fertiliser daily 


Drop checker when lights come on is light green . Getting to slightly yellow colour before going off 1h before lights off (read up on some threads on here  whilst no fish run co2 slightly higher than I will) 

Light is on for 6 hours a day and max power of 50%





Front plants are a mix of monte carlo, lilaeopses and Marsilea 

Mid ground 
Crypts 
Wendtii 
Petchti 
And 
Hygrophilia araguia 


Background 
Left side to middle 
Ludwigia super red 
Right side rotala hra 
And a trident fern as centre piece

And some red root floaters
Hope everyone likes it 

And some purple buce on the wood 
Will get some better pictures later. This is about 5 mins after water change 



Filter media bottom tray blue foam
Matrix in Middle trays top orange foam and a bag of purigen



Whats everyone think
Thanks again to everyone for being so patient with this thread will continue to upload as growth happens and continue my journey of my first ever proper aquascape 😃


----------



## Siege (31 Dec 2020)

Looking good. A few suggestions -


increase the plant mass, especially the carpet.
more plants on the rocks, more Araguia and pogostemon helferi will both work well.
bang up the co2. 24/7 for a few days, go yellow.
put the co2 diffuser lower down to help the co2 to disperse.
lift up the filter outlet for more surface agitation. The more oxygen the better.
big water changes - as low as it’ll go!
ADA clear water is an amazing product, consider this (although not a must), I’ve found it really helpful at start up.

👍😃


----------



## Matt1994 (31 Dec 2020)

Siege said:


> Looking good. A few suggestions -
> 
> 
> increase the plant mass, especially the carpet.
> ...



Thankyou Seige very much !! Will get some more carpet plants ordered ASAP! 


And literally just bang co2 up and let it run 24/7? 

Lifted lilly pipe up for more surface agitation and lower diffuser (done)!!!



Thankyou for your reply will give it all a go ! And will look into the clear water ? Is it a daily thing and how long do I continue it for or just every day always ? Thanks again and hope you have a good new year 👍😃


----------



## Siege (1 Jan 2021)

Thanks for the nice reply, it’s no problem at all!

Yes just turn up the co2 and leave it on 24/7 for a few days to help the plants get adjusted. Go yellow. gradually turn it down from there.

I’ve found ADA Clear Water helpful in a couple of new start ups. Just use it at water change. One squirt for each 20L. It clears water instantly, and also removes phosphate from water. 
I know perhaps not what we suggest on an Ei Philosophy but it goes with the ADA way and does seem to work really well on a new immature tank when you are probably only dosing micros, if at all.  I’d use it until you think the tank is stable.

You can find it here or your local shop Horizon will probably stock it also. It is not a ‘must’ so If you are pushed for budget Give it a miss and buy extra plants instead!









						ADA Clear Water 200ml
					

ADA CLEAR WATER 200ml CLEAR WATER is an Aqua Conditioner for eliminating phosphate (PO4) from aquarium water and it flocculates fine particles




					www.aquariumgardens.co.uk


----------



## Matt1994 (1 Jan 2021)

Hi seige  (and anyone else following thread)!
No really appreciate the feedback and for taking time to reply ! The drop checker yellow 24/7 at the min increased surface movement and I also lowered the diffuser yesterday! Can't get any more carpet plants yet but as soon as I am able to (next week or so) will do so ! Another 70% water change today 
Tank seeming a lot clearer post water change which was nice was able to have a good look through the side view and looks as though the ludwigia super red is growing a little already (might be just my 👀) aha !! Also looks like some small roots appearing on the red root floaters  

Temp set at 22 degrees and will continue with 50-70%  water changes for the next couple of weeks and then do every other day for at least a 2 week spell! ( I really enjoy the water changes) and with having the amazonia v2 substrate seems a good idea too ! 


I'll probably grab a bottle of the clear water when I get the carpet plants ! 

But I know only on the second day but all seems good so far .


I'll attach a couple of photos now to compare the clarity both post water change 
(Yesterday and today)


----------



## Matt1994 (2 Jan 2021)

Hi all 

Update 
2 pots of Eleocharis mini added to the foreground followed by a 70% water change 

Again photo post water change 


Also attached are day 1 vs 2 
And 2 vs 3 to compare each day definitely getting clearer water 

Drop checker was very light green/yellow before water change


----------



## Matt1994 (2 Jan 2021)

Tonights tv ..


----------



## Matt1994 (3 Jan 2021)

Hi all 

Day 4 post water change 

All seems good so far
Few leafs on crypts trimmed off 
And seems as though the ludwigia super red is definitely colouring up a bit! And I'm sure its growing !! 





70% water change done


----------



## Paulthewitt (7 Jan 2021)

Looks nice... classy.
Will look even better when it all grows in


----------



## Matt1994 (10 Jan 2021)

Day 11 Post water change 

80% water change done today 
Tank temperature 22 degrees 

Cleaned pre filter 
Glass and lily pipes 

Definitely some good growth 

Some biofilm on the wood so siphoned off during water change,
Trimmed a fair few crypt leaves off as suffering with crypt melt !!
Co2 now turned down a little so drop checker is lime green 

Light still on for 6 hours 
Maxing out at 50% intensity.
Still doing at least a 70% water change a day and just had a general good clean and tidy up, some of the monte carlo taken out as it was I feel beyond recovering but all else doing great!


Ludwidiga super red is really starting to colour up now more so before water change,
Rotala hra growing and getting slight orange tips (was a very small 1-2 grow pot to begin with) 

Started dosing 1 pump of tropica specialised fertiliser 4 days ago straight after water change and super red seems to have definitely coloured up more since..


----------



## Matt1994 (10 Jan 2021)

Hi everyone 

Added to above post 

CO2 on 2 hours before lights so coming on via timer at 1pm 

Lighting schedule is at the min .
3pm 0%
4pm 50%
5pm 50%
6pm 50%
7pm 50%
8pm 50%
9pm 50%
9.30 0%

Dosing 1 pump of tropica specialised fertiliser 


Trying an all in one at the minute as eith work hours this works easier but hoping in future to do separate ferts to really make the colours pop 


Does 1 pump sound enough or should I be dosing more ?


----------



## Matt1994 (10 Jan 2021)

Drop checker is blue in the pics added today. As took it out to clean the glass and pipework and knocked it off my table so thought best to renew liquid as wasnt much left (hence the blue colour) was only added back to tank with new liquid just after water change! 
Thanks all


----------



## Matt1994 (10 Jan 2021)

Adding seachem stability daily (on a morning before work)
Adding seachem prime once tank water is drained (before filling back up) 

And adding fertiliser post water change)


----------



## Matt1994 (12 Jan 2021)

Hi all 


Nothing major 
Just another big water change tonight and trimmed some of the back super red ludwigia and planted it in front of the back to fill it out and removed some of the fast growing plant in front trimmed the polysperma and planted that around the rocks too and some trimmed the rotala rundafolia and planted it next to it as it was getting tall and its filled it out
Java fern seems to have exploded in growth and just overall a big clean and big water change 
Photos are post water change (within minutes of refilling tank)


----------



## Matt1994 (13 Jan 2021)

Hi everyone 
Just another water change post  water 
is crystal clear and all plants growing and doing well !! 

Cleaned glass and pre filter on oase 350 thermo (they do a great job) and takes no time at all to clean them!!
Cheers Matt 😃


----------



## Matt1994 (25 Jan 2021)

Hi all !

Day 25 
Water changes every other day now! 
Everything is growing really well getting some good root growth super red had two trims and growing again 



Dosing prime every water change (before New water is added) 
Stability daily 
And 1 pump of tropica specialised fertiliser 30 mins after lights on when they hit 50% from ramping up from 0% at 3pm


Pre filters cleaned again tonight along with glass and hardware cups 

Really happy with how its all going ! 


Thanks everyone 
Matt


----------



## Matt1994 (25 Jan 2021)

Some more shots post water change!!!


----------



## Matt1994 (1 May 2021)

Hi everyone , hope everyone is OK 

What's everyone been up to ? 


Haven't updated in what feels like forever...


Fish and clean up crew finally added 
Finally found the fish I've wanted for many many years 
Dwarf neon rainbows...


The tank now has a group of dwarf neon rainbows (wanted them for years) 
6 amano shrimp 
2x zebra nerite snails
(And a tank in serious need of a trim 🤣 


Done many many trims and water changes over the past few months and now finally have it full of fish 



Tank needs a massive trim, water change number 2 of the week due tomorrow and a good trim of the plants . 


Literally started struggling with what I think is Staghorn algae within the past 2 weeks. 


Going to spot dose with excel tomorrow before water change 



Hope everyone is well and sorry for no updates been stupidly busy at work....

But now I am debating another similar size setup in the near future 


Enjoy the many pics attached 
Especially the one of the cat and the fish food he's guarding 

Thanks all
Matt 😃


----------



## LondonDragon (1 May 2021)

Looking great Matt , but the catfish is too big for a 600


----------



## Matt1994 (1 May 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> Looking great Matt , but the catfish is too big for a 600


Thankyou LondonDragon
And firstly haha ...... damn that's a shame thought his grey and black stripes would contrast against the plants ... back to the drawing board......

I'm actually amazed he has no interest in the tank at all , only at feeding time he shows any interest (and only in the food not the fish...)




I dont think I will add anything more , sat and watched the tank for a good 2 hours straight tonight
I don't normally go for large range of fish tend to stick to one or two types but really loving these dwarf rainbows but think I'm about fully stocked now..

If anything at all maybe just a few more snails ...




Thanks for your comment , as I know its been to long since an update . 

Will try keep it a bit more updated ha ! Will get some more pictures added after water change tomorrow



When I was in horizon I mentioned the stag horn algae and they said a fair few have the same problem at the minute .. really not sure where it appeared from had near enough zero algae till this 2 weeks ago . Going to spot dose excel tomorrow before water change 




Have a good long weekend LondonDragon and thanks again for commenting 


Matt


----------



## LondonDragon (1 May 2021)

Matt1994 said:


> Have a good long weekend LondonDragon and thanks again for commenting


You too, also gave you a plug on the Instagram page  
Keep on top of the maintenance and that algae will go away! If you have a controller for the lights you could try reducing it a little!


----------



## Matt1994 (2 May 2021)

LondonDragon said:


> You too, also gave you a plug on the Instagram page
> Keep on top of the maintenance and that algae will go away! If you have a controller for the lights you could try reducing it a little!


Thankyou ! 
And oh thankyou very much !! 
Means a lot as a beginner 😃

I'll keep up with my 2x 70 percent water changes a week and keep a close eye on it ! 


I'll try knocking it down to 7 hours instead of 8 , have it on for 8 hours at the minute ramp up to 50% 100% for 2 hours and then 50% till ramp down 

Thanks London dragon 😀


----------



## JackH (2 May 2021)

Lovely looking tank!


----------



## Matt1994 (2 May 2021)

JackH said:


> Lovely looking tank!


Thanks JackH first high tech scape ha, lots of room I feel to improve on in future when rescaping I went for a really natural look like mixed together foreground plants etc rather than having a set layout and I like it but part of my ocd side wants go have it more organised 🤣 going to try tackle the staghorn algae once lights come on in 1 hour wish me look haha 😄


----------



## Matt1994 (2 May 2021)

Evening everyone!
 Big maintenance session today ! 
Started by spot dosing the staghorn with excel, I then dropped water level by about an inch and began my normal water change and pre filter session . Lights come on at 2pm and ramp up so I started my water change at about ten past and noticed as my lights come on the drop checker was dark green.  Not light green 
After noticing this I also noticed my hardscape was leaning forward a little which was also reducing flow. And I thought I would have a good trim of plants 

I then realised that there was a fair bit more algae than I had first realised 

So I have cut all the plants right back (looks to bare now) 
Got rid of what I think is about 90% of the algae i could see 80% water change followed by a small 2 bucket change (dont have the stuff to do a running water  change) 

So I feel the tank looks bare very bare now but a lot happier not a lot of staghorn algae now if much at all ... 
Co2 will now come on an hour earlier to ensure the light green at lights on (as appose to just after within an hour) (I hadn't realised) 

More flow with moving the hardscape 
And going to be fun seeing it all grow again 



Got me thinking could the staghorn have started due to the co2 not been at optimal levels at lights on ? (Normally at work when they come on)
And could the hardscape position effecting the flow also ? 

On a plus note 
The fish are doing well had there first feed tonight (fluval bug bites) 

Have seen 2 of the 6 amano shrimp having a little wander and finding something to munch on on the hardscape 
And the snails have moved around could see 2 post water change and as lights were dimming spotted one so the other must be exploring ha ! 

I know this is a long post , sorry, thoroughly enjoyed my 2 and a half hours on the tank today and feel I've made some progress with my first algae problem since setup on my first high tech aquascape 


Will try get some progress shots in the upcoming weeks as it grows in again



Thanks to everyone following this thread 
And for taking time to read my first journal 


Matt 😃


----------



## Matt1994 (2 May 2021)

Thought it looked bare , have just looked through my photos of the tank here's one of the day it was setup maybe it's not so bare , I think it was just in need of a trim 🤣 


Actually pretty rewarding looking back and seeing how it's progressed over the months 😃



Matt


----------



## FishKeeper55 (3 May 2021)

Very nice scape, best for me is post 86 2nd/5th pic, I don't like to tidy trimmed tanks just looks not natural to my eye but this is personal choice and nothing wrong with what you doing.


----------



## Matt1994 (6 May 2021)

FishKeeper55 said:


> Very nice scape, best for me is post 86 2nd/5th pic, I don't like to tidy trimmed tanks just looks not natural to my eye but this is personal choice and nothing wrong with what you doing.


Thankyou Fishkeeper55 , really appreciate that thankyou ! I prefer a natural look but part of me wishes I'd kept the foreground a little bit more organised but I do like it guess it's part of scaping always wanting to improve and change things,  it's grown a little since the trim and all the staghorn has gone read since excel was dosed is this normal? 

All fish and clean up crew doing great and seem really happy too , really really pleased with it for my first high tech scape and never really watch TV anymore just the tank haha!! 

Thank again for your kind feedback 😃




Matt


----------



## Matt1994 (9 May 2021)

Hi all

Little Sunday night update, After a 70% water change, staghorn algae seems to have cleared up now, after spot dosing excel and after upping water changes to twice a week adjusting co2 slightly and monitoring along with co2 hours (comes on half an hour earlier now than previous) 

After a lovely trip to horizon at on Saturday (stunning scape----Ady34) !!!!!!!

It now has 12 neon tetras and 6 ottos added from Horizon Aquatics ..(amazing quality, if you haven't been, get yourselves there)!!! 


Only thing I really want to add now is 2 more nerite snails and thats tank fully stocked 

Looks so lovely and active (but not to much) the blue on the neon absolutely pops and the ottos are such a unique but amazing fish, couldn't he happier with the tank at the minute 

Will attach some pictures to this post.

Thanks 
Matt 😃


----------



## Matt1994 (22 May 2021)

Hi all, 
Just thought I'd post a few photos of the tank post 80% water change,  all doing good and fish shrimp and snails seem settled and happy , the rainbows are greedy buggers at feeding time mind, the shrimp seem to be getting more and more adventourus and seeing them all more and more which is really nice ! The male rainbows are colouring up more and more and body shape is changing a lot now ..!!!!


Java fern seems to have exploded in growth and monte carlo in the bottom right (rest melted and died off but its really starting to all of a sudden come up and fast .


Super red is colouring up after another trim last week and is really starting to pop again . 

Doing 1 50% water change mid week after work along with pre filter and a second larger (80% approximately) on a Saturday along with glass clean hardware cleaning a good syphon of any debris in the plants picking out and poor condition leaves 


Love it is an understatement 
This is my first high tech and expensive full go at it aquascape.  


This tank has helped me a lot since been set up and has helped me fight some harsh times and demons with my mental health a lot this past 18 months 


I have this setup about 4ft from my bed and on the same wall as tv and truthfully the tv is rarely on 🤣


Sorry for ranting everyone 

Regards 
Matt


----------



## Matt1994 (25 May 2021)

Hi all 
Nothing new just a 50% water change complete will do glass etc on second water change of the week which is an 80% water change

Cleaned pre filters




Woke up at 11.30pm last night to a loud ish smash of water  to find a rainbow had jumped out the tank, headd him and saw the poor bugger on the floor moving around. Carefully placed him in my hand and put him back into the tank watched him in the tank for about an hour and pleased to say all rainbows are OK so he must of happily made it all ok. 
So glad I woke up ..



Enjoy some photos of the overgrown tank ha 😄


----------



## Matt1994 (25 May 2021)

Tank is 6 months old in 5 days , how times flown by, here's a comparison to the day it was setup 30/12/2020 to now 25/5/2021


Nearly 6 months old how its changed, you don't really notice as much when seen everyday but wow what a difference 



My first ever high tech setup and proper aquascape (attempt) 😄


Already wanting another tank around the same size !!!!!! 🐟


----------



## Sdogg (26 May 2021)

Nice and lush 👍🏼


----------



## Matt1994 (3 Jun 2021)

Hi everyone , 
Water change done , still struggling with a bit of staghorn algae! 
Spot dosed excel prior to 80% water change and removed as much as I could manually 


On another note 
Starting dosing 2hraquarist complete come tomorrow as appose to tropica specialised,  heard good things about it 

Also a waterbox 2420 has been ordered 😃😃😃😃

Just waiting on a delivery date 


Here's a picture of the tank post water change,  had a massive trim hacked it back a fair bit, removed any damaged leaves, as much staghorn algae as I could cleaned lily pipes pipe work and pre filter and also replaced the purigen


----------



## Matt1994 (5 Jun 2021)

Evening everyone ! 😀

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather. 🌞

Had a run to horizon aquatics today, had a lovely chat to James and Nicole 
Picked up 3 red onion nerite snails.

And also got an update , my waterbox 2420 should be delivered by the end of next week all being well!


Update on the aquascaper, 
Spot dosed excel the other day , a lot has gone red now just a very small amount remains,  so doing 2x80% water changes a week at the minute and really enjoying them.


Had a massive massive trim today. A lot of the super red had gone leggy and wasn't doing as well as It could be lower down, so I removed pretty much all the lower stems and replanting the tops of the taller ones, got all the dead leaves i could see out the tank, trimmed all the rear next to the tall Crypt(can't remember it's name?) But started as a 1.2 grow pot and now has 30cm+leaves draping across the top of the tank .
Although it looks bare now  I am looking forward to it growing back in, hopefully helped by the 2hr aquarist complete ..


Will keep this updated as to how I get on with the new ferts 

Today I 
Carried out an 80% approximately water change 
Cleaned prefilter
Cleaned the front glass (leaving the sides and back as no visible algae on it and the ottos enjoy the sides and In and around the flow.

My striped Hill stream loach is loving the tanks trim (love the little fella, looks stunning in my opinion) and has gotten a lot more adventurous these past couple of weeks 


All fish snails and shrimp well and exploring the now trimmed tank


Will attach a few photos now.
Much prefer the overgrown look but also enjoy seeing the plants grow in 
Tank is now just over 6 months old 

They had frozen brine shrimp tonight 
And loved it 



Looking forward to it growing in, but feel happier knowing that all the plants are now as healthy as can be after removing and replanting the top half's 


Enjoy the photos,  and thanks all for following this journal. Once the waterbox adventure starts I will start a new journal but will also continue this one 

Thanks everyone 
Matt 😃


----------



## Matt1994 (5 Jun 2021)

Already exploring 
Safely going back down the glass now though 🤣


----------



## Matt1994 (12 Jun 2021)

Hi all, 
Nothing major to update. 
Just a large water change, pipes cleaned glass cleaned, co2 diffuser cleaned  bubble counter topped up, all debris siphoned out that I could see, took the java fern out and removed the few poor health leaves. Pre filter done lily pipes and holders cleaned drop checker cleaned and replaced solution. 

I really am liking the 2hr aquarist complete ferts.
Tank seems to be doing great. Definitely noticing the greens looking greener and seem to have less algae too. Still carrying out 2 water changes a week to keep on top of things.

Water is staying and looking really clear 
The fish loved there brine shrimp tonight.

Really happy with how things are going at the minute. 

The crypts are really starting to colour up, all slightly different and love them.



Waterbox 2420 is due for delivery all being well towards the end of next week. 
Wanting something completely different to this setup.

Although it's nothing special and by no means the level of most on here. It's become very sentimental and I just can't rescape it... not yet anyway !



Thanks 
Matt 😃


----------

